# Throat clicking when I swallow?



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

This is a new one for me. My throat is now clicking when I swallow, on the center right side. That is the same side as my 3.6cm nodule. Could this be the culprit? I will be glad to have this thyroid out!!!!

Anyone familiar with this?

Thx.explode


----------



## Phayah (Nov 4, 2011)

Mine does that sometimes, particularly if my throat is dry. I'm not sure if its related but I also have a nodule.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alicia123 said:


> This is a new one for me. My throat is now clicking when I swallow, on the center right side. That is the same side as my 3.6cm nodule. Could this be the culprit? I will be glad to have this thyroid out!!!!
> 
> Anyone familiar with this?
> 
> Thx.explode


I had that also with my goiter. Yep! I'll tell you; there is not a whole lot the thyroid does not affect either positively or negatively depending on the health of the thyroid.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, I had that as well.


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

It can be also pulled muscle or a misalignment of crico-thyroid joint


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

just checking. I thought it sounded a little crazy. Glad I'm not going crazy. Lol
Have a great Sunday.


----------

